

At Schools, Making Pizza a Vegetable - mattm
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/11/15/at-schools-making-pizza-a-vegetable/

======
nodata
Relevant Ted talk from Jamie Oliver discussing the nutritional problem in
schools: <http://www.ted.com/talks/jamie_oliver.html>

tl;dr version (but please watch the entire talk - it's fascinating) - obesity-
related illness kills more people than anything else at all. Doing this to
children is wrong and must stop.

